
Bits of Destruction Hit the Book Publishing Business: Part 2 - mblakele
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bits_of_destruction_hit_book_publishing_part2.php
======
mblakele
Part 1 at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=707554>

